# Police Clearance Certificate USA immigrant visa



## srv_2000_gj (Jan 14, 2014)

Me and my husband are currently residing in Delhi. I have a passport that was issued from Ahmedabad and my husband's passport was issued from Patna. 

We are expecting immigrant visa interview in 8-9 months time and so starting to prepare the paperwork for the same. We have all papers except police clearance certificates. 

1)Should we get our PCC done from onlynDelhi passport office or from Delhi and Ahmedabad and Delhi and Patna for me and my husband respectively ?

2) Do we also need a PCC from district police office from either of the three places ?

3) I do not have any address proof for Delhi on my name except bank statements from ICICI bank ( which I believe passport office has stopped accepting as address proof ). However, we can manage the address proof on my husband's name (gas cylinder refill bills, post paid mobile bill, income tax papers and aadhar card ). 

4) I have all the papers for address proof for Ahmedabad passport office. However, it would equal to lying if I said I currently reside at the same address as mentioned in my passport. 

Please help !!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Is there a national police agency of some kind in India? If so, you may want to get your police clearance through them. But if not, I would go with the police in the area in which you live, not where your passports were issued.

On #3, if your residence proof documents are in your husband's name, be sure to bring proof of your marriage.

I wouldn't worry too much about #4. US passports don't carry a current residence address so they aren't necessarily going to ask for you to prove whatever address is in your passport. You should, perhaps, file a change of address with the passport authority, if that is normally done.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Download e-Form : User Assistance | Passport Seva


----------

